# Mosquito Lagoon



## bananabob (Jun 3, 2015)

Not an expert on the Mosquito but the roadside ditches in Merritt Island have quite a few baby and bigger tarpon in them along with any larger connecting retention ponds etc. Pine Island Lake and areas nearby should be good. I strictly fly fish for the poons with very small flies and sometimes it's going off and other times they drive me crazy rolling and boiling but not hitting anything.


----------



## Net 30 (Mar 24, 2012)

DeepSouthFly said:


> Might be making a spur of the moment trip this weekend to ML. My buddy is wanting to go check out an Evo but we were thinking about bringing my skiff and fishing Saturday. Water clarity still good? High water, low water? Had some help last time I went down there from some guys on here and it was greatly appreciated.
> 
> So... baby tarpon? Just give me some hints. Never done it before and was thinking about giving it a shot but no clue where to start.
> 
> Thanks fellas


Post your opinions on the EVO when you guys are done..............


----------



## DeepSouthFly (Sep 7, 2016)

We ended up not going. I think we are gonna see if Kevin can bring one up to the panhandle area in about a month so we can run it.


----------



## mwong61 (Jul 28, 2013)

DeepSouthFly said:


> We ended up not going. I think we are gonna see if Kevin can bring one up to the panhandle area in about a month so we can run it.


If you make it down to the Lagoon again, ping me. I'll take you out in my EVOx.


----------



## DeepSouthFly (Sep 7, 2016)

mwong61 said:


> If you make it down to the Lagoon again, ping me. I'll take you out in my EVOx.


Oh I will no doubt about that. Really wanna wet test that skiff.


----------

